# easy shake, tasty as hell, nice calories,



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi guys, this should probably go in recipes but i guess I wanted to put it here

Today i added some ingredients to my usual protein shake, I've done this before but never logged it,

overall 1 of these a day is pretty cheap


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Add peanut butter for a huge boost in calories.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

i thought about it i do love my peanut butter  i was actually quite full without adding more kcals and struggled to get my tea down


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Also banana whey with actual bananas, peanut butter, oats and evoo blended in...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Greek yogurt for the cals!!!


----------



## Ajinkya (Nov 21, 2014)

my shake is
40g oats
1 scoop whey
1 banana
100g curd
1 spoon peanut butter


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

Ajinkya said:


> my shake is
> 40g oats
> 1 scoop whey
> 1 banana
> ...


 what is curd?


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

quite like greek yoghurt, i snack on it sometimes when i have it , i did try mixing it with porridge one day thinking it would be great... lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

gamingcrook said:


> quite like greek yoghurt, i snack on it sometimes when i have it , i did try mixing it with porridge one day thinking it would be great... lol


 Greek yogurt, banana, scoop of protein and full fat milk.


----------



## Ajinkya (Nov 21, 2014)

gamingcrook said:


> what is curd?


 yogurt


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

For those that don't mind spending a bit more money for nicer taste, walnut oil > EVOO. Goes much nicer with sweet flavours and comes with numerous health benefits.


----------



## orangeandpears (Dec 16, 2017)

full fat milk, oats, banana, peanut butter, double whipped cream, whey, can make this an easy 1.5k calories


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If you want calories condensed milk takes some beating.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

Mingster said:


> If you want calories condensed milk takes some beating.


 can't stomach that stuff its way to sweet  my parents used to put it on stuff like jelly


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

gamingcrook said:


> can't stomach that stuff its way to sweet  my parents used to put it on stuff like jelly


 You can't let minor quibbles like that put you off hugeness.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

gamingcrook said:


> can't stomach that stuff its way to sweet  my parents used to put it on stuff like jelly


 It may also have been a sweetened condensed milk like like fussells, that's a bit different to condensed milk


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

pinching nose job maybe



superdrol said:


> It may also have been a sweetened condensed milk like like fussells, that's a bit different to condensed milk


 it was called carnation milk or something


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

gamingcrook said:


> pinching nose job maybe
> 
> it was called carnation milk or something


 That's normal stuff, if you think that's sweet try fussells, it's like liquid sugar


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

gamingcrook said:


> Hi guys, this should probably go in recipes but i guess I wanted to put it here
> 
> Today i added some ingredients to my usual protein shake, I've done this before but never logged it,
> 
> ...


 It's not tasty until half the shaker contains chocolate spread and honey everyone knows fat gainers are more tasty than weight gainers


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

orangeandpears said:


> full fat milk, oats, banana, peanut butter, double whipped cream, whey, can make this an easy 1.5k calories


 Bit over the top with the amount of fat though


----------



## orangeandpears (Dec 16, 2017)

Jack of blades said:


> Bit over the top with the amount of fat though


 doesn't matter if someone can't eat the macro percentage is less important than overall calorie intake.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Jack of blades said:


> Bit over the top with the amount of fat though


 As said if you can't eat enough to grow you need calories from wherever they can be had from


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I eat ice creams with whey spreading on it.


----------



## delbo (Aug 17, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> Add peanut butter for a huge boost in calories.


 Maybe he doesn't want that huge boost in calories as that might leave him in a much bigger surplus than needed leading to unwanted fat gain over time

EDIT: didn't mean that to sound cheeky mate. I know it sounds it tho lol but you know what I mean..


----------

